# Pine Island Fishing Tournament, $2500 in prizes



## gmckee1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Just wanted to let everyone know about a great charity  tournament with $2500 in prizes happening on October 18th in Matlacha.  For more details check out:  

http://www.pineislandangler.com/2009/09/pine-island-fishing-tournament.html

Thanks.


----------

